# -



## jw (May 15, 2012)

-


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2012)

You know, that almost looks like a casserole my wife makes....if it's even half as good, it's a treat!!!


----------



## a mere housewife (May 15, 2012)

Do you want me to make this one into a responsive reading for you, like the spaghetti cheese? It would work for that.


----------



## Zach (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this recipe, Joshua. I am looking forward to preparing it for some of my friends in my Campus Ministry when we have fellowship dinners. Your taco soup was a big hit last time!


----------



## a mere housewife (May 15, 2012)

Well Joshua, I am having some trouble. I have done the list of ingredients but you can see what keeps happening. 

The different voices stand for:
*Reader*
_Congregation_
_[small subsection of congregation]_
_{the disembodied voice of Joshua, floating over the congregation}_
*ALL*

(I envision them reverberating back and forth with a sort of atonal, expressionless, albeit slightly nasal, quality.)



> *Assemble Tortilla Chips, Shredded Cheese, 1 Package of Taco Seasoning*
> 
> _Salsa, Bell Pepper_
> 
> ...





You are getting out of hand.


----------

